
Why Has Globalization Led to Bigger Cities? (IT, in part) - bbg
http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/19/why-has-globalization-led-to-bigger-cities/
======
jackchristopher
What matters most is working with good people -- the rest will follow.

That usually means a city. I like being in or near one. I want to work on
important projects with great people. I like being around people who care
about the same stuff I do. But I also like mixing with people in other fields;
a lot of growth comes from there.

There's no perfect place. And every place has it's downside. But I'd love to
be a part of the burgeoning of the hot new city. I'd love to run _the Sims_ on
life to build my own perfect city.

I can see the city model soon becoming obsolete. At least the model setup
today. Hyper-specialization may force things to scale down and network,
instead of centralize like we have today.

------
aurora72
Truthful information on the real aspects of Globalization but there's just one
part to which I disagree:

A person working in the foothills of the Himalayas COULD learn as much as she
wishes, as long as there's a decent Internet connection,

Sure, occasional meetings with other (smart) professionals are often nice but
not so much essential for learning, I guess.

------
jseliger
This also links to a couple of pg's themes regarding the importance of Silicon
Valley -- see <http://paulgraham.com/cities.html> and
<http://paulgraham.com/startuphubs.html> .

------
queensnake
I thought it was going to be along lines that I heard in undergrad, that, in
the 50s or so before computers, government's sheer bureaucracy limited its
size. That computerized record keeping came along just in time to allow it to
keep growing. I wish I had cites.

